

Towards practicing differential privacy - Cynddl
http://blog.mrtz.org/2015/03/13/practicing-differential-privacy.html

======
noisydonut
Nice tl;dr written by Nobel prize winner Al Roth:
[http://marketdesigner.blogspot.com/2015/03/reflections-on-
pr...](http://marketdesigner.blogspot.com/2015/03/reflections-on-practical-
market-design.html)

------
Cynddl
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9184479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9184479)
from two days ago for more context.

